# How much does your dog weigh?



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

How much should an average adult male chihuahua weigh? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

My smallest is 1.7kg - largest 2.8kg


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The breed standard has 4-6lbs as the ideal weight, but lots of Chis are bigger or smaller than this.
My adult male is about 5.5lbs. He is slightly smaller than my biggest female, but she only weighs about 5lbs. They really vary, but as long as they are the right weight for their frames (ie you should be able to feel their ribs easily but not see them) the actual weight isn't an issue.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you. Oscar weighs 7lbs which my vet has told me in the past is overweight so just wanted to check what weight he should be aiming for. I'm guessing now he has a better diet his weight will fall into place  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If the vet is going by the breed weight chart, it could be totally wrong. There are purebred Chis on here that are well over 10lbs, not overweight just bigger than standard. 
Can you post a pic of Oscar from the side and from above? He should have a clearly defined waist, and you should be able to feel his ribs without pressing too hard. His condition is much more important than what he weighs.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> If the vet is going by the breed weight chart, it could be totally wrong. There are purebred Chis on here that are well over 10lbs, not overweight just bigger than standard.
> Can you post a pic of Oscar from the side and from above? He should have a clearly defined waist, and you should be able to feel his ribs without pressing too hard. His condition is much more important than what he weighs.


BG is 8lb & Sonny is right at 10  Also remember muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Weight is not really what is important. It is shape. Does he have a "waist" or look like a sausage? You should be able to feel, not see, ribs. 
This chart is helpful:
Body Condition Scoring Chart | College of Veterinary Medicine


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

I think he does seem a little chunky but not massively overweight. I will take some pictures after we have been the vets later. I'm at work at the moment and as always he is getting babysat by my mum x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I have a very tall and lean adult male chi who is 9lbs, he is purebred, just a big boy but there is not an ounce of fat on him. Their weight can vary so greatly, even in dogs of a similar size, some of the small, shorter, cobby dogs weigh just as much as the taller more delicately built dogs. 

As the others have said, as long as he has a nicely defined waist I am pretty sure he isn't over weight. Post some pictures


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Weighed Oscar at the vets this afternoon and he's put on a lot more weight. He now weights 4.1kg which is about 8lbs. I never noticed that he had put that much on! 

Trying to upload pictures but it's saying I have exceeded my quota? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alib (Nov 26, 2013)

My purebred long haired male Chi weighs 12 pounds. I have switched him to ziwipeak to see if it helps him lose weight. He is large though and I cannot ever imagine him weighing less than 10 pounds.


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

My four are all different weights and body shapes. Luka is the biggest at 9lbs. He's not fat, but he is broad. From the side he looks quite lean, with a defined waist, but from above he looks like a little table! He does love his food, but he also gets a decent amount of exercise. Frodo is a lean, compact 7.5 lbs - he's really wiry and muscular and incredibly active. Lulu's weight has settled at 5 lb (she was around 4.5 when I took her in). Florrie is the tiniest of all - she's no more than 3.5 lbs, and really lean: she has the teeniest little waist you've ever seen! I can't quite work out how she manages it, given the amount of food she eats...All this goes to show how wide the size and weight range can be in this breed. Although none of mine would ever be allowed to set foot inside a show ring (and who cares?), none of them are 'wrong' - just all different.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

It's good to know there is no real standard size. Just trying figure out photobucket so I can try and upload pictures as I've exceeded my limit now 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Aplogies for the separate pictures still trying figure it out 😁 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I'm no expert, but Oscar looks the perfect weight to me. Why does your vet think 7lbs is overweight? It all depends on the dog's frame. They may be going on the KC standard, which states that the weight limit for the show ring is 6lbs. However, that's a completely artificial standard, and many chihuahuas weigh more than that. Remember that your vet probably doesn't know much about this specific breed - I've had to contradict mine in the past. Your boy is beautiful!


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you 😊. Your probably right about him talking about the standard weight then. He just weighed him and said I should get his weight down abit but I won't worry about it if people who actually know about chihuahuas think he is ok x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I think he looks good! I can see a waist!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

He's very handsome!! He looks just like my Lulu when she's at the tip top of what I'm comfortable with her weighing and start to feel I need to cut her back. She will sometimes get up to 6 lbs if I'm not careful, but I prefer her to stay around 5 lbs 10 ozs. Right now she has lost a bit of weight I'm not comfortable with and weighs around 5 lbs 4 ozs. I'm trying to get to the bottom of her weight loss. I'm hoping it's just too little food and I can easily correct that and not a health issue. Again, handsome fella!  I wouldn't let him gain any more.


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

Chewbacca is will be 10 months on the 7th and still only weighs 3 pounds. My vet says he likes to see chihuahuas hit at least 5 pounds because they seem to be healthier. So far Chewy has been pretty healthy for a 3 pounder 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

AmyAnn said:


> Chewbacca is will be 10 months on the 7th and still only weighs 3 pounds. My vet says he likes to see chihuahuas hit at least 5 pounds because they seem to be healthier. So far Chewy has been pretty healthy for a 3 pounder
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The problem with that is that there is nothing your vet can do to change his healthy weight! You can want a ch to hit 5 lbs all you want but it is already determined by genetics what his size should be. A chi that should weigh 3 lbs would be very obese ant 5 lbs, and that would not be healthy at all. Dogs should be lean and fit for their frame, no more, no less, regardless of breed.

I agree Oscar looks pretty good. Maybe a little on the heavier side of ok, I like my dogs to have a clear waist from above but it's not that bad. You should be able to easily feel his ribs but not see them- I think that is really the best guide.


----------



## joshall (Oct 13, 2013)

I am just curious, but would it be possible fo you to measure his height (from his feet till his neck/ shoulder) and his length from the neck till where the tail starts? Thanks.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

He looks good, but I agree with Annie. I would like to see him with a little more defined waist. My first chi weighed 11.5 lbs. he wasn't very big, he should have weighed about 8 - 8.5lbs. So I am extra careful with Angel! Last time he was weighed, he was 8lbs. Which is good for him! He is a larger chi! 

I wouldn't get anxious about his weight, but you certainly don't want him to gain weight!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Personally I would want to see him slimmer. He looks to be quite a cobby build, but I would like to see a defined waist from above, especially as he is still a young dog.
I think he will drop some weight just from the improvement in his diet, if you don't see a change in the next couple of weeks i would cut the quantity you are feeding down a bit.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah lou lou weights 3 1/2 lbs I think she might have gained a little. She is 3 years old in march .


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Blue Berry Muffin is 5 1/2 lbs she burns alot off with her playing non stop running outside chaisng toys and searching for hidden objects all spring/summer and fall months but winter time she gains alittle more we keep her VERY active but she normaly gets to 6 lbs in the winter months. Deja Voo is just under 7 lbs shes not fat by any means and is tucked up, shes a very lean somewhat muscular build.


----------

